# Steinhart Limited Edition Gallery



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

I got this idea to start a thread were we can post pics of the different Limited Editions we own or would like to own 

I'll start with some different LE's I found and certainly would love to own, including some of my personal grail pieces.

- The impressive 10 year anniversary Nav B Chrono 47 in titanium















- The Marine Chrono Azzuro, Griggio, Bronzo and Nero LE's
















































- A limited Marine Chrono Bronze.....I don't know anything about this LE other than it's owned by a Russian, @sank1100 on instagram.















- Nav B Chrono Limited Gold Edition - personal grail nr01 





















- Nav B Chrono Limited Silver Edition















- Nav B Uhr Limited Silver Edition















- Nav B Uhr Limited Gold Edition




















- Nav.B-Uhr Replica A and B-Muster, the most significant feat on these LE's is the movement, a centre second hand wound (pocket watch) movement.









- Nav B Chrono Asta Team LE









- NavB Chrono Mark II - personal grail nr02









- Le Mans GT Heritage Chrono - another LE where the movement is the star, the Valjoux 7765 - personal grail nr03





















- Military 47 Bronze - LE for the Taiwanese Steinhart AD









There's lots more out there, so please share those beauties


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Though limited only in the sense they are not sold new anymore, these OVM-DLC can be a challenge to find if one is looking to get one.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great Post.

and if i may add one that isn't shown here so often.
the Brown Dial Pilot Vintage Chrono:


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Photobucket killed all my pictures, so these are "like new"...


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Pinar Del Rio


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Great Barrier Reef


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Aviation Watch Lounge Edition


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

My personal favorite is the Ocean Vintage Military MAXI LE. Differences from the regular production model include high domed hesalite crystal, black dial, and military style case back engraving. 300 pieces exclusively for Gnomon.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

how about an ultra rare Marine Timer?.

(the image looks nicer/sharper when clicking on it).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

These LE are related to Steinhart, same case, same factory, same movement. 
ETA 2824-2 inside and it is one of 30 (or 130 if counting versions 1.0 and 2.0 combined)



















This one is on a Steinhart screwed link bracelet as well.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Czech Chrono forum LE (25pcs)









Photo taken right here in HK at the Steinhart Cafe ........(just kidding 😊, it was a certain hotel starting with "S"). Borrowed from Steinhart Watches' official Facebook Page.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Watchfreek said:


> Czech Chrono forum LE (25pcs)
> 
> Photo taken right here in HK at the Steinhart Cafe ........(just kidding , it was a certain hotel starting with "S"). Borrowed from Steinhart Watches' official Facebook Page.


i was gonna ask you to steal it for me next time you see it .
this is the watch i'd LOVE to have in a modified Unitas to center second. i believe this one comes with a 2824 caliber ??? :think:. not sure though.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr *twintop*. since you showed the A Dial Flieger. how about the B as well ?.



had it on a Mustard Strap when i first got. (what was i thinking ?!!)


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> i was gonna ask you to steal it for me next time you see it .
> this is the watch i'd LOVE to have in a modified Unitas to center second. i believe this one comes with a 2824 caliber ??? :think:. not sure though.


Hahaha, who knows what they will be wearing when they return (or when I visit Augsburg)....

I tried doing some research on the piece but can't seem to find much.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> this is the watch i'd LOVE to have in a modified Unitas to center second. i believe this one comes with a 2824 caliber ??? :think:. not sure though.


Found an earlier thread here about the watch. It is indeed handwinding with center seconds but a basic 2801. (Tapatalk may have difficulties opening up the link. If so, try opening it in a web browser)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/nav-uhr-le-czech-watchforum-314140-2.html#/topics/314140?page=1


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for the Link Dave.
wow this is an old thread. don't remember it, let alone commenting !.
i loved it since i saw it 8 Years ago and still love it. we should bug Herr Steinhart to do another run of this Watch.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

You got mail Tony....


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I have/had a number of pics of the gorgeous Czech forum Nav L.E with the back off looking at the very small 2801 caliber in the 47mm Nav body. It does look odd. Like Tony, from the very first day & saw it & then as new owners from the Czech forum began posting pics it was one of those watches & very much wanted. I have spoken with Gunter about it over the years on more than a few occasions but sadly there isn't any option to do a re-issue but maybe something else similar is a possibility, maybe......:think:


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Bronze Nav B Chrono 44. Officially only two of these were made (one belonging to the owner of this pic and one belonging to a member here, who I understand had subsequently sold it). I believe I have seen one in the for-sale sections (for a ridiculous price) in various platforms from a Russian seller. It is actually quite easily replicated though. I had thought about doing it for some time but wished I bought it from the WUS member when it was up for sale.

(📷 credit: Markus Daiss)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Riker said:


> sadly there isn't any option to do a re-issue but maybe something else similar is a possibility, maybe......:think:


i don't see why it wouldn't be possible for a re-issue. Herr Steinhart still does FORUM & GROUP Projects. so why not for us ?.
and definitely does not not have to be exactly the same watch. maybe different case material/finish, aged dial, and different caliber for sure (you know the one we like the most ;-))..


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> i don't see why it wouldn't be possible for a re-issue. Herr Steinhart still does FORUM & GROUP Projects. so why not for us ?.
> and definitely does not not have to be exactly the same watch. maybe different case material/finish, aged dial, and different caliber for sure (you know the one we like the most ;-))..


Oooops, have I just opened up a can of worms??

How about another teaser 😆


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

He won't do that watch again in that exact spec but as you say we could do something similar but with different case finish/material, dial condition etc. It would very likely be in much fewer numbers though if the special caliber we like most & have spoken about for years is used....|>



Tony A.H said:


> i don't see why it wouldn't be possible for a re-issue. Herr Steinhart still does FORUM & GROUP Projects. so why not for us ?.
> and definitely does not not have to be exactly the same watch. maybe different case material/finish, aged dial, and different caliber for sure (you know the one we like the most ;-))..


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

well, the good News is that we don't want the exact same specs. so that's one problem solved in terms of the company's policy.
my only concern is to convince to Boss to do it for us


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Watchfreek said:


> I had thought about doing it for some time but wished I bought it from the WUS member when it was up for sale.


that's a Pretty Chrono b-). 
with some many different Cases&Dials. i bet you can make your own ;-).

speaking of Chrono. here's a Set i'm very happy to have.
Vintage. Anniversary. and Gold edition


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> that's a Pretty Chrono b-).
> with some many different Cases&Dials. i bet you can make your own ;-).
> 
> speaking of Chrono. here's a Set i'm very happy to have.
> Vintage. Anniversary. and Gold edition


Yes, its a set I'd be happy to have...one down, three to go...

Poser!.....


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had saved this photo of the Czech LE, which is indeed very very pretty and inspired.










If I remember correctly, Uwe posted a white dial aircraft clock it was inspired by, but I cannot find that picture back right now.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL. poser?. 
so i guess showing these off would make me super poser ?! . but that's what the OP wanted to see .

Marine Chronos.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> LOL. poser?.
> so i guess showing these off would make me super poser ?! . but that's what the OP wanted to see .
> 
> Marine Chronos.


No, but it makes you my murder target...i know where you live dude, lol 

Awesome set Tone!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm rather glad I don't have one to post as I've just scrolled down the post and there aren't many I don't want to own.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> LOL. poser?.
> so i guess showing these off would make me super poser ?! . but that's what the OP wanted to see .
> 
> Marine Chronos.


Awesome collection Tony.....strap choise is faultless as wel.....keep 'em coming


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> that's a Pretty Chrono b-).
> with some many different Cases&Dials. i bet you can make your own ;-).
> 
> speaking of Chrono. here's a Set i'm very happy to have.
> Vintage. Anniversary. and Gold edition


The holy flieger chrono trinity.........I'd love to get the Vintage or the Gold......just love those.
Steinhart really should make a 44mm Ti case chrono, it would make the Vintage collection complete!!!!


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Man, I wish they would make this bronze one with the brown dial and gold hands. I would buy that in a second



Watchfreek said:


> Bronze Nav B Chrono 44. Officially only two of these were made (one belonging to the owner of this pic and one belonging to a member here, who I understand had subsequently sold it). I believe I have seen one in the for-sale sections (for a ridiculous price) in various platforms from a Russian seller. It is actually quite easily replicated though. I had thought about doing it for some time but wished I bought it from the WUS member when it was up for sale.
> 
> ( credit: Markus Daiss)


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Just came across this beauty, the Steinhart Legendario.
Made for the members of the Relojes Especiales forum.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

It is actually a quartet of L.E Nav.B chrono goodness.....! The L.S.E Nav.B chrono.....










And here is a rare pic of the charged lume...












twintop said:


> The holy flieger chrono trinity.........I'd love to get the Vintage or the Gold......just love those.
> Steinhart really should make a 44mm Ti case chrono, it would make the Vintage collection complete!!!!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

The L.E Nav.B L.S.E duo...


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

Some of these pieces are getting be really interested in steinhart. Have never really looked into them before this!


----------



## Patriot_1776 (Aug 29, 2015)

twintop said:


> - The impressive 10 year anniversary Nav B Chrono 47 in titanium
> 
> View attachment 12343527
> View attachment 12343529


Looks amazing!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

A favorite.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Some more LE's I found on Uhrform

- The awesome Grand Prix LE









- Steinhart Aviation Watchlounge Edition









- Steinhart Odisea









- Celebrating 10 years Steinhart with the ST10









- Steinhart Napoleon


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow. Great thread gents. Had no idea Steinhart did so many interesting LEs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW. this guy is* BIG* !!.
he must be 8 inches or more ??!!. his Wrist of course.



twintop said:


> Some more LE's I found on Uhrform
> 
> - The awesome Grand Prix LE
> 
> View attachment 12381345


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> WOW. this guy is* BIG* !!.
> he must be 8 inches or more ??!!. his Wrist of course.


Yeah, whoever said Steinharts are too big?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The difference in this one is so inconspicuous that I keep forgetting that it is a limited edition - 20pcs in 44mm and 20pcs in 47mm. The only difference from the regular Nav B Bronzes is the movement, which was one of the first, if not THE first of the brand's in-house modified movements, the ST.1 Soigne.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's mine.









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

My Odisea is getting a bit of wrist time today.


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Ocean One Vintage Maxi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

gricat said:


> My Odisea is getting a bit of wrist time today.
> 
> View attachment 12427081


First time I see this special model. Very nice and characterful indeed.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Loving that dome!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Ocean GMT Bundespolizei, limited to 50 pieces and only available to German Police personnel ......oh, really?


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

WOW...!!! Nice grab Dave. That looks awesome...


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

A couple of my favorite Pepsi's...


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Lets bring this great thread back to the top shall we...?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Here are a couple of my favorite LE's on some new custom straps. They really enhance the look of these already wonderful looking watches...


----------



## Crstephenson (Jun 21, 2010)

Check this out guys. Beautiful...

https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/


----------



## howdyhowie (Aug 1, 2016)

It's available to order now :-!



Crstephenson said:


> Check this out guys. Beautiful...
> 
> https://www.bitimepieces.com/product/ocean-one-vintage-green-macau-limited-edition-2018/


----------



## marco v (Aug 22, 2009)

I have owned several, unfortunatly i didn't save the pictures. Only a blurry picture from my nr2 bronze nav b chronograph. Never should've sold that one.

My nr 54 Kiga, still in my collection.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

This is the steinhart GMT limited edition. Only 40 were made in 2011 for members of Horlogeforum.nl.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## marco v (Aug 22, 2009)

I just to late on marktplaats, beautiful watch


----------



## Nefarious- (Oct 23, 2012)

https://i.imgur.com/pBnhwud.jpg


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are my two...


----------



## GlatzCop (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello from germany with the GT69


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Effectively limited of unknown numbers but quite low production in the early OVM days, now long ago. Gunter could make more any minute. And while he's at it, make more Lunaare as well.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

We are told this will be a max of 50pcs, time will tell. 








This is numbered not sure how limited, mine is numbered just over 1K!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Triton Bronze










Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

twintop said:


> - Nav.B-Uhr Replica A and B-Muster, the most significant feat on these LE's is the movement, a centre second hand wound (pocket watch) movement.
> 
> View attachment 12343637


Wow, what a beaut. What movement is that? Somehow my Unitas is not so sexy anymore


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

Here are a few pic's of the very first LE ever produced by Mr Steinhart when he was still associated with Debaufre. It was a run of 20 unnumbered pieces made for the Indiana Air National Guard in 2005. These watches were issued to the 18 pilots who flew F-16 fighter's while assigned to that unit. This was a difficult and very meaningful watch to obtain, but well worth the effort. I hope you enjoy seeing one of the rarest Steinhart GMT's ever made..❤��


----------

